# Help! African Dwarf frog missing front foot; 'fuzzy' arm



## micheemak

Hey all -

I've got an ADF situation on my hands - one of my little guys seems to have done something to his front - as in, it was there yesterday and appears to be gone today. I honestly have no idea what could have happened to him to cause this, but his front leg has also fuzzed up. He's still swimming well, eating, etc., but I've removed him from the tank and put him in a small critter keeper for now.

What do I need to do to treat this? Looks like he's got an infection going on from the foot loss. Any suggestions?


----------



## betta fish lover2323

Omg


----------



## betta fish lover2323

Check ur decorations cause one of them might have cut off his leg. Did u fine the leg? Or was it gone. And take him to the pet store for a check


----------



## charliegill110

i've read about that happening before, but i can't remember what the person did to help it. from what i remember that is BAD though. i'm 99% sure i read about it in this thread.. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=84033


----------



## micheemak

I don't have decorations - only plants and aquarium sand. Plus a floating log for my betta, which the frogs also enjoy. 

Frog is not doing well - fuzz has grown, and also moved to his back fin. 

Honestly, I think he was probably injured at the LFS when I bought him - I picked up several frogs, and commented to the employee bagging them that he needed to make sure he didn't injure them - he was very aggressive with the net and had a couple pinned against the tank glass. In other words, I won't take him back to that store - however, I did take him to Big Al's to have them check it out. They seem to know a bit more, and suggested a fungus treatment, so I'll try that. I've got the water at 82 degrees right now, and I've put in some amazon sword leafs that were starting to wilt so he has something to sit/hide in. We will see how it goes.


----------



## charliegill110

isn't chytrid a fungus?


----------



## Strawberry12

betta fish lover2323 said:


> Check ur decorations cause one of them might have cut off his leg. Did u fine the leg? Or was it gone. And take him to the pet store for a check




noooo never bring a pet back to the store for help, 99% of the time they say you did something wrong, or they'll tell you to do something stupidly incorrect.

can you post a pic? I understand it may be mildly gruesome. lilnaugrim may be able to help, she's great with injuries/diseases.


----------



## betta fish lover2323

Ya okay... How about an online vet site?


----------

